# Breiter Reifen Woom 4 bzw. Kaufberatung für ein neues



## Luftikus2020 (27. April 2020)

Hallo,
mein Sohn hat in 2 Monaten Geburtstag,
er wünscht sich ein neues Fahrrad. Er hat im Wald immer auf die Großen geguckt und möchte jetzt auch breite Reifen haben. Gewicht etc sind im natürlich egal.
Er hat aktuell das Woom 4, meines Erachtens nach passt das auch noch. Daher zunächst die Frage: Wie breit kann ich bei dem Fahrrad mit der Breite der reifen gehen? Auf den Felgen steht leider gar nichts. Ab Werk sind 38x406 bei 20x1,5 drauf.
Leider ist er erst 120cm groß mit einer Schritthöhe von 49cm. Meint Ihr er kann jetzt schon auf ein 24 Zoll gehen? Wenn ja auf welches? Das neue Woom Off ist definitiv wegen dem Preis raus.
Ich bin aktuell nicht bereit ihm ein neues 20Zoll Rad mit breiteren Reifen zu kaufen.
Vielen dank für eure antworten.
Grüße Alex


----------



## talybont (29. April 2020)

Nach Augenmass wird es vermutlich schon unterhalb 50 mm knapp. Wollte auch einfach mal drauflosbestellen und testen, was da rein geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frischensbub (16. Juli 2020)

Ich wärme hier nochmal auf, welche Reifen habt ihr denn rein bekommen?


----------



## Flow87 (12. März 2021)

die woom website faq sagt max 2 Zoll. Werde aber am Mitte Mai berichten könen


----------

